

Stop more than SOPA, demand INTERNET FREEDOM bills - Joakal

It's simple. Demand the complete opposite. Demand SOPA to be replaced with INTERNET FREEDOM related bills.<p>Stopping SOPA is delaying the inevitable; they'll keep doing it until there's protest fatigue and it'll be easier to make compromises that will still lead to less internet freedom (SOPA Lite)[0]. Especially when they'll keep presenting such bills to less internet freedom.<p>[0] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Door-in-the-face_technique
======
nextparadigms
Yes, this is exactly what I was thinking, too. Stopping SOPA will only be
temporary. They will remake the bill and try again either by end of this
Congress or with the next one. There need to be some definite laws that
protect the Internet - without compromise. And these laws should stop any
SOPA-like law dead in its tracks.

------
Joakal
Here's a list of past attempts to control the internet:

The Commercial Felony Streaming Act. Makes illegal streaming a felony
recently: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_S.978>

Combating Online Infringement and Counterfeits Act. It's an attempt to
confiscate domain names legally. Now re-entered as PROTECT-IP:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combating_Online_Infringement_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combating_Online_Infringement_and_Counterfeits_Act)

Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement. Not a bill but an international
discussion behind closed doors rumoured to get foreign governments to adopt
three strikes, etc. USA says details can't be released due to 'national
security reasons': [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
Counterfeiting_Trade_Agre...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
Counterfeiting_Trade_Agreement)

DMCA. There's no protection for people who wish to share music freely as civil
judges ask "How much damages did you suffer when <abusive company> took your
free music down?" and many USA attorneys refuse to touch DMCA abuses:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_A...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_Act)

There's still more.

------
tobylane
Who will lobby for it? No company cares anywhere near as much as Disney, the
music labels and so on. Even if a clever, up to date congressman did get a
sensible bill written, it'd be completely weakened by the time the others were
done with it, before it was law.

